
Man Allegedly Used Change of Address Form to Move Ups HQ to His Apartment - Anon84
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2018/05/10/610102872/man-allegedly-used-change-of-address-form-to-move-ups-headquarters-to-his-apartm
======
forgotmypw
Reading this made me curious about postal inspectors, and I found this on
Wikipedia:

>The Postal Inspection Service has the oldest origins of any federal law
enforcement agency in the United States. It traces its roots back to 1772[3]
when colonial Postmaster General Benjamin Franklin first appointed a
"surveyor" to regulate and audit the mails. Thus, the Service's origins—in
part—predate the Declaration of Independence, and therefore the United States
itself.

------
ColinWright
Previously on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17043150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17043150)
with many comments.

Alternate source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17104172](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17104172)

Another source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16915583](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16915583)

